# Havi adoption



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello,
I have been looking into adoptions of havanese, however here in canada there aren't many options when it comes to these fluffies. I know i could adopt any kind of doggie but honestly havanese are my true weakness. I love their little curly tails, head tilting and lovely button noses. Are there any breeders that would give an older havanese girl for adoption to have her golden years in a loving home?
I may do this later in 2014 but i have started looking into the options.

Any ideas?


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Too bad you aren’t looking for one right now b/c Beth from Rockhurst Havanese (near Ottawa) actually has an adult size girl Havi available


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh boy, that is a pity, yeah i was looking more for next year. Still i will keep that breeder in the list to check in the future. Thank you


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

....you sure you don't want a puppy :wink: i think she is planning to breed Teagan and Miracle sometime in October. Teagan is Vino's mom.

Good Luck with your search.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

What province do you reside in?


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Fluffball said:


> Oh boy, that is a pity, yeah i was looking more for next year. Still i will keep that breeder in the list to check in the future. Thank you


Oh I keeping to forgetting to tell you - I LOVE your avatar picture. She is a cutie!! Love her bows and how her hair falls - looks so soft and smooth.


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

BFrancs said:


> Oh I keeping to forgetting to tell you - I LOVE your avatar picture. She is a cutie!! Love her bows and how her hair falls - looks so soft and smooth.


Thank you!!! hehehe she looks like a cuddly little fluffy. It is hard to keep the bows on her head, she likes to roll and get rid of them :mullet:
I should post her picture with her pink ears and tail, she looked phenomenal.

I am not sure about a puppy right now, i have thought about it, but then i would take all my holiday time cause the puppy needs me 24/7 for house breaking i think. Maybe next year? dunno :bathbaby:

I am in Alberta Cailleach, what about you?


----------

